# 2 blue zebra males uh oh



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Well I have 2 male blue zebras in my 29g tank with 1 yellow lab and 2 ottos. Thing is, that the two boys seem to like to chase each other. Do you think they will be ok or will they eventually kill each other off? Its been 2 weeks. They seem fine and have 2 seperate caves... should I try and find some females for them? I cant really take one back as they are from walmart so any suggestions would be nice. *

*Also I would like to add a catfish of some sort, any suggestions? *​


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I imagine they are pretty small right now. I think you're asking for trouble by trying to keep mbuna in a small tank. Once they get breeding size, they're going to try and take over that tank. There will be no room for anything else. The ottos are going to be in for a tough time as well. I think you should either be prepared to get a much larger tank (55g or larger), or take back the cichlids and get something a little better sized for the 29.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The ottos are in there temp to eat some algae, they are going to the 55G. 
The cichlids are fairly small...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

good cause i once had a otto a dragon fish and 2 ciclids in one tank BIG mistake i woke up to my dragon fish and otto torm to peices.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well all the ottos died and I got rid of the cichlids and got 3 goldies


----------

